# California SWAT Kills Man With Baby Strapped To Chest



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by 10News.com*

SWAT officers shot and killed a robbery suspect that had his 4-month-old baby strapped to his chest in an Escondido home.

The armed robbery suspect was holed up in a North County home Thursday with the baby girl as a hostage. He refused to surrender, authorities reported.

The incident began shortly before 1 p.m., when a knife-wielding man robbed a convenience store in Escondido, according to police.

The thief fled to the 800 block of Goldenrod Street, where he locked himself in a home, Sgt. Sandi Patten said. Patrol officers soon learned that the suspect had an infant with him, she said.

Authorities were able to contact the man, who spoke with them through the afternoon but refused to come out.

Later in the afternoon, after the suspect continued ignoring commands to surrender, a special weapons and tactics team surrounded the house. Officers evacuated nearby homes and closed the street, Patten said.

The man walked out of the house onto the porch, and when he turned to walk back inside, an officer shot him in head, 10News reported.

The man was taken to a hospital, while the baby girl was unharmed, said Escondido police Sgt. Geoff Galindo.

The suspect, who was believed to be under the influence of a drug, reportedly had rented a room at the house in recent months along with his wife and their baby.

Copyright 2006 by 10News.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2006)

awesome................ way to go SNIPER. lol


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

thats great, i don't sppose there was a new crew that caught it on tape, or a dash cam...


----------

